# Lady Power And Much More



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbsup: Lady Power And Much More

Looks like this weekend's 39 hour Florida Fisherman ll's trip is going to be a wet one. No problem! The Ladies will show us how to 'rough-it.' 
Before we get started lets pay tribute to a gentleman who believes in this great country we live in. Mr. Leo Smith is proud to wear the title United States Marine (retired):

Leo is not only one of the 'PROUD,' but he is also an expert fisherman. This Marine's mutton weighed in at a whopping 22 pounds:

Now the rest of the story. We are ready:

Look like it's a good thing those ladies are on board. They will teach us how to 'toughen-up!'


The girls are starting early. Ms. Kerrie Cox:

Hope we can keep up with them. This could get embarrassing. Will, do you think we really have a chance against the girls?

Jason, the girls are looking strong. Katherine is taking it to us


We are proud to welcome, from Machias, Maine, Travis and Kerrie. 


Before we even think about moving to Machias it would probably be a good idea to consider the Winter temperatures. With December averaging a high of 26, and a low of 4, it may be wise for us 'crackers' to reconsider. 
Travis, looks like Kerrie knows all about 'Lady Power!' Catch Kerrie's great fight .18 seconds into the video at the end of this report:


Jon, Mate on the Florida, can't believe the fight in this young woman. That AJ had absolutely no chance against 'Lady Power:'

Mr. Andrew Roberts, it's a good thing you are helping us out:

Hold on, this is Florida, Florida the 'Sun-shine' state. Travis & Kerrie, did you bring the wind, clouds and rain with you? 

Looks like a good time to visit Chef 'Jersey Girl' Tammy. Meat balls, swimming in Tammy's own special sauce, melted cheese, and Tampa Bay's best Cuban bread, will make anyone forget about all that rain. Travis & Kerrie, you are in for a real Southern treat. How could you live without Cuban Bread?



Let's relax before facing that 'Pine Tree' weather again. Jersey Girl always has plenty of action movies to watch:

Well, I guess if our fishing coach, Mr. John Martin, can face the weather, so can we:


Mr. Eddie Sumrall:


Ed caught fourteen fish trolling on this trip:


Our Marine is also very good at catching the elusive, hard to catch, mangrove snapper:

We have been fighting the good fight most of Friday night, and all day Saturday. Let's catch one more AJ before visiting our 'Jersey Girl.' That center cut pork chop, with Tammy's own, 'special touch' gravy, and all the trimmings is calling out to us: 
(All A J's & American red snapper were properly vented and returned home. Hope they don't get too wet)



On this, and many trips, it's an honor to welcome the hard working, dedicated, FWC biologist, Mr. Joe Tarnecki & Ernest Jaramillo, on the Florida Fisherman ll. This is real, on the water, up to date, data:
Joe made a thorough study of our Marine's huge mutton snapper:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Tagging fish is one of the FWC's priority programs. We can help ourselves by reporting all tagged fish. The number to call is on the tag:


Joe & Ernest worked every inch of the Florida's 72 feet. They were hard at work morning, noon, and night:



Saturday evening these dedicated biologist tagged 35 American red snapper within a thirty minute period:

Joe said the FWC is making a thorough study of the lion fish:

That's it for now. Time to visit our air conditioned bunks. 
Let's go HOME!

Look at those rain drops on my camera lens:

Let a little moisture stop us...NEVER! 'Lady Power And Much More' is still going strong. 
Mr. Leo Smith & his 22 pound mutton snapper. Leo was not in the jackpot:

In the money jack pot winners:

Hope you enjoyed this report as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. Be sure to check out the short, action packed, video of our trip. 
(click on the YouTube link)







Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

dang, that food makes me hungry...


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

I know!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I really need to go this trip one day


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

It will be an honor to welcome you & yours to the Florida Fisherman. Let me know when you area going. I want to make sure I am there to record all the big fish you are going to catch.


----------

